# Mental age



## savarin (Sep 25, 2019)

How old do you still think you are?
Not how old do you feel but the internal age you seem to use to work out if you can do something you used to do effortlessly but dont find out you cant till tomorrow. 
I'm 70 but convinced I'm still 27 so I keep getting caught out.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 25, 2019)

The wife says my mental age is seven.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 25, 2019)

I will be 75 in just over a month.  I have come to the stark realization that the things I used to do thirty years ago take twice to three times as long now.  No more fourteen hour days.  Six to eight is more the norm.  But to compensate, the aches and pains come along twice as fast.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 25, 2019)

At nearly 75, it is a familiar refrain ---


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 25, 2019)

At 68, I am catching up fast, and not just in years...


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 25, 2019)

No more 12 hour shifts. I have a hard time with eight hours days


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 25, 2019)

Wisdom is:
At the age 22, I tried to impress the gals.  They ignored me.
At the now age72. I don't try to impress the gals. Now that I know that they will ignore me.


----------



## Jubil (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm 30 going on 67 until I try to do things I did at 30. Then I feel like 90.

Chuck


----------



## higgite (Sep 25, 2019)

Physically? 75 years and 1 day. 
Mentally? I’m a freakin’ genius because I can read at such a young age.

Tom


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 26, 2019)

Just hit 60 in April . It now takes me all night to do what I used to do all night !  I still feel young but am learning the healing process takes much longer now .


----------



## PHPaul (Sep 26, 2019)

I'll be 69 in a couple of weeks.

I tell people I'm still 16 on MY side of my bifocals.

My body puts the lie to that every. single. day.


----------



## jcp (Sep 26, 2019)

I made it to 71 in June. Changed to front tire on my Yamaha FJR yesterday with tire spoons and some Windex. Didn't do much after that for the rest of the day.........


----------



## jwmay (Sep 26, 2019)

Hmm. Well as a comparative child to all the previous posters, I’d say my mental age is around 60. I’m 40. But at every social event, family gathering, employee engagement, I find myself standing with the retirees.  The most recent social function I attended had me sitting with an 82 year old man talking about lawn tractors, social security, home repairs and grandchildren, while everyone else played golf. I do try to walk/run about 9 miles a day(but it’s a new endeavor). I can still lift whatever I think I can, although I’m more inclined to seek leverage.  I sleep by 9pm most days, and wouldn’t be upset if I could make it 8. So yep...at least 60.


----------



## stioc (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm 44, but after a full day at a desk job I feel like I'm 65 when I get home i.e. get off my lawn syndrome + babe not tonight, I'm tired + babe why don't you just go to the (store, mall etc) by yourself tonight.

Although I've been accused of acting like I'm 30...when pretty ladies are around *shrug*


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Sep 26, 2019)

__28__, with 40 years experience...

.


----------



## ezduzit (Sep 26, 2019)

Will be 76 in November. Arthritis is a bioch. Still think like I did when I was young. Recently completed a motorcycle trip from Gig Harbor, Washington to Venice, California. 1485 miles along the coast using Highway 1 mostly. Kawasaki W650.


----------



## jbobb1 (Sep 26, 2019)

62 is creeping up on me pretty quick and I can usually do what I need/want to do. Pain from past injuries have a way of haunting me from time to time.


----------



## PHPaul (Sep 26, 2019)

ezduzit said:


> Will be 76 in November. Arthritis is a bioch. Still think like I did when I was young. Recently completed a motorcycle trip from Gig Harbor, Washington to Venice, California. 1485 miles along the coast using Highway 1 mostly. Kawasaki W650.



NICE!    I had one of the Japanese originals when I was stationed in Japan in the early 70's.







Current ride is a 2016 Yamaha FJ09.






I'll ride as long as I can find someone to hoist my crippled old butt up onto the bike!


----------



## ezduzit (Sep 26, 2019)

P--love that old Kawasaki.


----------



## bakrch (Sep 26, 2019)

I've always been an old man, even as a teenager. My sense of humor, however ... is rather juvenile and likely always will be.

41 going on ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Diecutter (Sep 26, 2019)

You will be ok if you remember not to let your mind write checks your body can't cash.


----------



## Tom1948 (Sep 26, 2019)

Old enough to know better but too young to resist.


----------



## higgite (Sep 26, 2019)

If I'd known I was going to live this long, I'd have taken better care of myself when I was younger.

Tom


----------



## brino (Sep 26, 2019)

I like to think that I work smarter now...... I plan more time for big jobs, and I plan them out much better, including having the right tools on hand before I start. 

I guess some accidental wisdom has snuck into my senility.

-brino


----------



## stioc (Sep 26, 2019)

Much respect to you guys who are in or around your 70s because not only are you guys active in your hobbies but also tech savvy enough to be on a forum offering advice. I can only hope that I can follow in your foot steps. I'm looking forward to retirement so I can get out of the rat race and start living life in the slow lane doing things I really want to do now (my job is what I loved when I was younger so I was/am lucky in that respect).


----------



## HarryJM (Sep 26, 2019)

Not sure where my mental age is as I think it kind of wanders around a little from being a kid to enjoying my life experiences of 72 years. Although now I am definitely working smart taking time to plan projects out so I do not “paint myself into a corner”. So yes I have learned may things, standing in that corner, over the years and try to put them into practice hear and there. Although I still enjoy the “what the heck lets see what happens” moments of life.


----------



## ptsmith (Sep 26, 2019)

I don't know if there is any virtue in being young of mind. I hope I'm a lot wiser than I was when I was young. I'd hate to think I didn't learn anything in my 64 years of life.

And what is the target age for those of youthful mind? Terrible twos?


----------



## jocat54 (Sep 26, 2019)

My 18-30 year old mind and my 72 year old body have a lot of conflicts--usually my body pays for it.


----------



## eugene13 (Sep 27, 2019)

I'll be 73 next month, and having had a total ankle joint replacement 6 weeks ago I feel every bit of that, but I'm getting stronger every day.  Mentally?  I've read 6 books during my forced inactivity, built a patio shelf out of an old pickup running board, and helped my son repair our wrecked racecar, I guess I'm almost 73 years young.


----------



## bobl (Oct 4, 2019)

I’m a young 78 still trying to play in my shop have duplicates of tools as only way to find them when I need them don’t rush into this old age not what it’s cracked out to be you do get lots of lovely arthritis fingers don’t always play fair so taking longer to complete a project but always fun and to get away from the wife of 54 years 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Oct 4, 2019)

Many of my  life's dreams have fallen through. I have been to the South Pole a couple of times. I've been to the South Seas islands, 5 years, as a computer tech before IBM came up with the '286. During that time, '84-85 or so, I helped start up a new republic. A small part, very small, but I did play a part. The vice-president complemented me in an after-hours drinking session, across the table. And no guns, no forcing, just politics. Just doin' my job...... ?Once you have helped a small country get started, what do you do next? [Federated States of Micronesia, 1982-1985]

Well, I wanted to ride a motorcycle up the Alaskan Highway, but by the time I got there it had been paved. So, why bother..... I have ridden one in most of the states, at least 35 or more. Mostly just passing through, no "Then Came Bronson". But I have been there. I've wanted to cross the Australian "Outback" with a dog, a horse and a rifle. Well, they have outlawed guns and I wouldn't go without one. So, that one is down too. 

Spent much of my life building a useable shop. Metal, wood, plastics, explosives, you name it. Once I had the decent shop, I had a few strokes(6), high blood pressure from people trying to shut me down. I can't use most of what I now have. I can only use power machines when wife isn't looking. Or if the weather isn't too hot or too cold. But I've got the tools, and the know how, to fix most anything. If it pleases me to do so.

About all that's left is playing trains and sitting at my computer chatting with others of my kind.  Forty years experience at being 28. Some good, some bad, some rained out.

.


----------



## fixit (Oct 5, 2019)

WOW! I'm 77 and so very happy to see so many other old farts doing things I also like to do. Now I don't feel like an oddball old man.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm 63 , but never thought I'd live past my forties ,, drs told me most quads don't live much beyond that. So I lived as hard and as best as I could doing everything I could get into. Mostly governed by income. But I got out of the wheelchair only to walk my way back into them , spurs on hip, hyperflexed left knee, from dragging a leg with drop foot over twenty plus years. Still kept working in my shop lifting to many extremely heavy items . Over the side of my wheelchair causing more nerve damage. Putting me down for over four years now. But mentally I think I'm 30 . Plus or minus.


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 12, 2019)

I have no complaints at 72 and a half.   I notice though, that when I was young, and wanted to do a project I didn’t have the tools, so didn’t do it.   Later, in the middle years, and wanted to do a project, I had the tools, but not the time, so didn’t do it.   Now, when I want to do a project, I have the tools and the time, but not the energy, so I don’t do it.    I still have terrific ideas that I could easily do if I wanted...


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 12, 2019)

I was 80 in January, never thought I'd make it this far.  The mind thinks it's still 40 or so. the body realizes that it can't write checks any more. I plan to keep puttering forever, Nature will interrupt me some day.

My pride and joy, '53 Studebaker Commander coupe, is in my garage just waiting for an excuse to hit the road. The only  two wheeled motor I ever had was a 1936 74 inch flathead.


----------



## Old Mud (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm also 80/last June. Feel ok minus the chronic back pain. I enjoy making "Stuff". 1 offs.  Still love to go out and catch Giants and occasionally do solo trips.  as far as my mental age, I have no idea but i do smile and laugh a lot.


----------

